# The GEM Jar.



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2015)

I found this GEM today. I've heard most are common but some can be rare. Is this a common or rare one. Anybody know? LEON.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice find. Is it a quart or pint? My guess it is a quart? What is written on the bottom? Is the lip grounded?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry for delay. Looks like a quart. Lip looks ground. Here's a pic of Bottom. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## jargeezr (Apr 27, 2015)

Appears to be # 1060 in the Red Book. $75-100 with the correct glass insert and band which are very available. Would have to be tumbled to get this price though.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 27, 2015)

That sounds good. THANKS, LEON.


----------

